# They're BACK! Katmai Brown Bears



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

The salmon are starting to trickle in, no big runs yet. 

Wonded









This bear was eating large quantities of grass


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

6:30am PST, July 1 - a large wall of salmon have hit the falls but all the bears but one are still sleeping! Run Forest Run!


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

6:45am PST july 1, 2016
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbrywJSQ4pU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

*New wave of salmon jumping the falls*

July 5, 2016 morning, there's a new wave of salmon jumping the falls. The bears are so stuffed few are around, they're sleeping it off deep in the woods! Probably will be ready for a late lunch 3pm PST! TBP admin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vala_8K4UOY


----------

